# Where to get African Black Giant Millipedes



## nicolethemilli

Hi everyone.  I am new to this forum.  My daughter wants an African Black Giant millipede for a pet.  We have called or visited every pet store around and no one seems to carry them anymore.  I found one source online, but that was all.  I'm hoping this vendor is good.  I noticed some posts where people are breeding them or trying to.  What is the best way to obtain an ABGM?  

Also, we are starting to set up the habitat in advance of finding a millipede.  We have a large tank (36" X 12" X 12").  What is the best material to use as a substrate?  Do they need a separate water dish or do they get enough water through their fruits and vegetables?  Is a heater necessary?  Do they do better on their own or with a friend?

Any information for a novice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## annabelle

AGB's are so hard to find. I'm pretty sure they're illegal to import now. From what I hear they're also hard to breed in captivity!
Bugsincyberspace.com has a small 4" "wrinkly" AGB for sale for $60.00. I've bought millipedes, roaches, and tarantulas from him many times and he's an excellent dealer!

Kenthebugguy.com has more AGB's you should check his site out.
They're probably bigger than the one Peter has.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

African Giant Millipedes are pretty tough to come by nowadays since there is a ban on exporting them.  I have only seen two vendors selling them.  Of course, there ARE people here who breed them, so you can always check the Classifieds to see who is selling them(or if you see nobody selling them, you can always post a want ad).

I have not personally owned AGBs, but I have worked with them.  The best substrate, in my experience, would probably be coconut coir.  Toss some dead oak leaves in as well to cover it(be sure to make sure they haven't been exposed to pesticides and to microwave them to kill any microorganisms).  Not only will the leaves provide cover, but also a good source of food for the millipede.  The water situation at my workplace was confusing, so I'll hope that someone else on the boards will be kind enough to help you with that.  I will say that with other millipede species I've personally kept, I have never had a water dish, kept it humid, and misted maybe once a month if needed, and my millipedes thrived.  The giant millipedes I've worked with have no supplemental heating and have been doing well.  AGBs can be housed singly or communally, but in a time where this millipede is hard to find, I would have to suggest getting more than one and trying to breed them.  A tank your size can definitely house a nice group of adults.


----------



## Galapoheros

I'm keeping some for somebody else and read they really like to have water available.  I didn't think much about because of all the water-filled things they eat.  But what I read was really pushing for a water dish regardless.  So I put a water dish in and saw that it was true, they like water and drink a lot even though they eat a lot of melon, bananas, greens and other things with a lot of water content.


----------



## nicolethemilli

Thank you all for your input.  I ordered my daughter's AGB yesteday from Ken the Bug Guy.  He says all the ones he has are at least 8" long.  He's been good about answering my many, many questions.  Surprisingly, when my husband went to Petsmart to get the supplies, there was a guy that worked there that really likes giant millipedes and seemed to know a lot about them.  He also suggested the coconut coir (and so did Ken).  I worry about collecting leaves around here since people fertilize and exterminate pretty regularly.  Maybe we'll go to one of the nature areas near hear and collect some.  Since the AGBs are so pricey ($65 for females and $135 {yikes} for males, plus shipping) we decided we'd start with one and see how it goes.  Besides, my daughter wants just one "special" one to bond with.  : )


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

nicolethemilli said:


> Thank you all for your input.  I ordered my daughter's AGB yesteday from Ken the Bug Guy.  He says all the ones he has are at least 8" long.  He's been good about answering my many, many questions.  Surprisingly, when my husband went to Petsmart to get the supplies, there was a guy that worked there that really likes giant millipedes and seemed to know a lot about them.  He also suggested the coconut coir (and so did Ken).  I worry about collecting leaves around here since people fertilize and exterminate pretty regularly.  Maybe we'll go to one of the nature areas near hear and collect some.  Since the AGBs are so pricey ($65 for females and $135 {yikes} for males, plus shipping) we decided we'd start with one and see how it goes.  Besides, my daughter wants just one "special" one to bond with.  : )


Excellent!  I understand worrying about collecting leaves.  I can't collect leaves right outside my house for the exact same reasons.  Hopefully you can find a nearby park that doesn't really spray where you can collect some leaves.


----------



## jebbewocky

nicolethemilli said:


> Thank you all for your input.  I ordered my daughter's AGB yesteday from Ken the Bug Guy.  He says all the ones he has are at least 8" long.  He's been good about answering my many, many questions.  Surprisingly, when my husband went to Petsmart to get the supplies, there was a guy that worked there that really likes giant millipedes and seemed to know a lot about them.  He also suggested the coconut coir (and so did Ken).  I worry about collecting leaves around here since people fertilize and exterminate pretty regularly.  Maybe we'll go to one of the nature areas near hear and collect some.  Since the AGBs are so pricey ($65 for females and $135 {yikes} for males, plus shipping) we decided we'd start with one and see how it goes.  Besides, my daughter wants just one "special" one to bond with.  : )



I know Aaron Pauling and Josh's Frogs both sell leaves or mulch.
I'm sure other sellers do as well, but those ones I know of off-hand.


----------



## nicolethemilli

Thank you for the suggestions on where to buy leaves.  Are there leaves other than Oak that are OK?  Or, I guess I should ask if there are leaves that are not OK for millipedes.  We have a fig tree in our yard with nice broad leaves, no fertilizer and no pesticides.  Would those be good?  Anything I should avoid?  Will sphagnum moss work too?


----------

